# Community Inspiration.



## LAME

Hello fellow members,

Last night before calling it a night I had a crazy thought rush through my head. Since all my current LARGE adults have passed and I'm currently sitting on a empty 29 gallon aquarium... I thought now would be a great time to try and build a "Community Inspired" tank with the help, ideas, or advice from the fellow members within the community.

Currently I'm gutting the tank and plan to clean it tonight or tomorrow morning (day off...) and will post photos of the aquarium then, as I'm getting ready to go to work now I don't really have much time to post. But since I was pondering over the idea, I wanted to go ahead and start the thread.

Hope to hear what you all think of the idea!

-LAME.


----------



## Vespertino

Are you thinking of using live plants or plastic?


----------



## baskmantids

id like to see how this turns out  

just waiting to see what kind of tank youll be using


----------



## idologrl

I have 4 idolo males in mine. They are happy :stuart:


----------



## LAME

Vespertino: Honestly... I'd love to make it with real plants. Ive used the tank with 3 other large species but they had fakes. Knowing of course it probably doesn't much matter to the insect. Itd be more eye appealing for my family/froends or myself  

Baskmantids: Me too! I really thought it would be a cool way for the community members to get involved with a sort of "project"

But definitely, ill get photos and measurements when I get off!


----------



## LAME

Idologrl: Yes, ive seen yours and love the set up! But I'm iffy about community idolos lol


----------



## idologrl

As long as you have flies buzzing around their heads they are fine or at least so far. When I notice they are getting ready to molt I take them out and put them in the molting cage. BTW I went all idologrl crazy and bought 20 nymphs plus I have an ooth incubating plus one of the girls I sent off for breeding seems to have been successful! I'm going to need more enclosures!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets

I keep Heterochaetas communally and Idolos communally. 


I also have a huge tank that i am going to convert into the "Mantis Paradise." I don know what to do with it yet.



idologrl said:


> ...BTW I went all idologrl crazy and bought 20 nymphs plus I have an ooth incubating plus one of the girls I sent off for breeding seems to have been successful!...


I also went mantis crazy and got 10!


----------



## MantisMatt14

I agree with Crystal 100%. Idolos will be fine communal as long as they have flies and a good amount of heat! Never had any problems at all ever. She was successful mating and the first ooth is good sized. She ate a Manduca sexta sphinx moth the other day and she was super fat after! That means more eggs that will be produced!

-Matt


----------



## LAME

Here's a photograph of the tank, I believe its a standard 29g from WalMart?.. Not sure, it was actually given to me for free some many months back and was full of fish stuff which I have to remove and super deep clean the tank. (it was pretty foul...)





The tank is 30x18x12 (30 inches long, 18 inches high, 12 inches wide.)

I'm also going to make a custom glass lid for it... Really id like it to have a sort of sliding glass top. Which ive already got the glass for, just needs to be cut and I need to acquire the hinges.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Here's a photograph of the tank, I believe its a standard 29g from WalMart?.. Not sure, it was actually given to me for free some many months back and was full of fish stuff which I have to remove and super deep clean the tank. (it was pretty foul...)
> 
> 
> 
> The tank is 30x18x12 (30 inches long, 18 inches high, 12 inches wide.)
> 
> I'm also going to make a custom glass lid for it... Really id like it to have a sort of sliding glass top. Which ive already got the glass for, just needs to be cut and I need to acquire the hinges.


Ive got a bit of an idea!! i was thinking, you make a mini world, like you did with that other home! like where the fluffy moss looked like a bush and the sticks looked like trees and the flatter moss looked like grass?

Who is gonna go in btw??


----------



## idologrl

MantisMatt14 said:


> I agree with Crystal 100%. Idolos will be fine communal as long as they have flies and a good amount of heat! Never had any problems at all ever. She was successful mating and the first ooth is good sized. She ate a Manduca sexta sphinx moth the other day and she was super fat after! That means more eggs that will be produced!
> 
> -Matt


You did an awesome job Matt! I am so excited!!!


----------



## MantisMatt14

idologrl said:


> You did an awesome job Matt! I am so excited!!!


Thanks! Yes she was calling all the time after her meal and I guess he got the message. I fattened her up very well so she will develop more eggs in the ooth! The male is still going strong too!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Who is gonna go in btw??


I'm currently learning towards griffins... But honestly, a communal tank WOULD be the coolest thing ever!! ( ive yet to do one...) but at the same time....I would be extremely upset if I was to lose one of the idolos.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I'm currently learning towards griffins... But honestly, a communal tank WOULD be the coolest thing ever!! ( ive yet to do one...) but at the same time....I would be extremely upset if I was to lose one of the idolos.


I feel the same way!!


----------



## mantisman 230

No communal Polyspilota xD, mine threat each other when a foot apart xD, but a very nice species, my oldest shed to sub Sunday morning, you could try an army of ghosts xD, that might fair better than Polyspilota in a group setting.


----------



## dmina

I think a ghost tank would be cool... with the moss and live plants.... But that is just my opinion... I love the ghosts... but you probably want something bigger ..mantis size ... right???


----------



## mushroom

A community inspired tank is a great concept, LAME!

I say definitely go communal, if possible. Violin mantis are communal as well as the tiny Purple boxer mantis, and of course Ghosts. People in the community, like myself, who would like a communal tank but are unable to, can do so vicariously through your project.

As pets need names, maybe the community can get involved in the naming of the mantids though a vote or poll.

Another idea is to have a web feed*** for us (or the world) to view 24/7. It may be the first and only live mantis cam.

To fund this you could sell raffle tickets. You would get the cash, and a lucky winner or winners get a prize, like some nymphs, an ooth, or a Harley-Davidson (depending on how many tickets are sold,  ).

*** I have a webcam I am not using I could donate.


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> No communal Polyspilota xD, mine threat each other when a foot apart xD, but a very nice species, my oldest shed to sub Sunday morning, you could try an army of ghosts xD, that might fair better than Polyspilota in a group setting.


LOL! yeaaah, definitely don't want to do that ^_^ mine are the exact same... I ended up moving mine to different locations so they couldn't continue to harass each other lol.

But yeah... I was think a huge ghost tank would be ideal when speaking on the communal tank. I really wanted to do it with my first ghosts but only had two. Not wanting to lose one to accidental cannibalism, I kept them separate.


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> I think a ghost tank would be cool... with the moss and live plants.... But that is just my opinion... I love the ghosts... but you probably want something bigger ..mantis size ... right???


Well.... You know me  

But this time around if going communal, size could be a factor (due molt time...). Though ghost and violins are both decent in size.


----------



## LAME

mushroom said:


> A community inspired tank is a great concept, LAME!
> 
> I say definitely go communal, if possible. Violin mantis are communal as well as the tiny Purple boxer mantis, and of course Ghosts. People in the community, like myself, who would like a communal tank but are unable to, can do so vicariously through your project.
> 
> As pets need names, maybe the community can get involved in the naming of the mantids though a vote or poll.
> 
> Another idea is to have a web feed*** for us (or the world) to view 24/7. It may be the first and only live mantis cam.
> 
> To fund this you could sell raffle tickets. You would get the cash, and a lucky winner or winners get a prize, like some nymphs, an ooth, or a Harley-Davidson (depending on how many tickets are sold,  ).
> 
> *** I have a webcam I am not using I could donate.


 ^_^ 

Thanks Mushroom!

I thought we could all use some sort of community project, something we could all get involved in and have a say so in you know? And who knows... Maybe this could influence even more/better projects to come.

I must say you DO have some great ideas here my friend, some very deep. Definitely something to consider!


----------



## LAME

Lol!! Wait...a Harley Davidson?!

Haha I didn't even see that last night ^_^


----------



## mantisman 230

for a 29 gallon a group of 10 to 15 large ghosts would do perfectly, but for a live mantis cam, there wouldn't be too much action when they aren't eating or molting xD


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> for a 29 gallon a group of 10 to 15 large ghosts would do perfectly, but for a live mantis cam, there wouldn't be too much action when they aren't eating or molting xD


Lol! This..... Unfortunately, is true :|


----------



## mantisman 230

lol besides, griffins would be fun to watch, my sub female has decapitated an adult cricket in 30 seconds xD


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol!! Wait...a Harley Davidson?!
> 
> Haha I didn't even see that last night ^_^


Loool


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol! This..... Unfortunately, is true :|


Hahaha


----------



## Krissim Klaw

You could always do a themed tank after a video game, book, other such theme based world. I'm always torn if I want to create a natural set up or go with something themed when I finally have the space for a large display tank.


----------



## mantisman 230

"eagerly begins metal gear themed props"


----------



## dmina

LAME said:


> Well.... You know me
> 
> But this time around if going communal, size could be a factor (due molt time...). Though ghost and violins are both decent in size.


On an expense point of view... you may be getting a group of ghost in the near future... so you would not have to buy mantis for the project... but then again... you could ask for donations... lol I wish you could put a variety of mantis in a tank... (the low aggressive ones) Now for a theme???


----------



## mantisman 230

actually Popa spurca and ghosts wouldn't be bad tankmates, I have also seen gongys, heterochaeta, and Idolos kept is a giant net cage together.


----------



## LAME

Together? Like... Combined into the sane tank? Tankmates??


----------



## mantisman 230

yes, I have seen someone do this and there were even Popa spurca in the mix!


----------



## LAME

Woooow.... That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## LAME

I'd love to hear everyone's opinions on the theme as well. Ive personally always loved the natural themed builds.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I'd love to hear everyone's opinions on the theme as well. Ive personally always loved the natural themed builds.


I love natural ones too


----------



## dmina

Popa's in my opinion are very aggressive.. and I do not think they would be good tank mates... gongys, and Idolos maybe???


----------



## dmina

MantidBro said:


> I love natural ones too


me too!


----------



## mantisman 230

Popas can be quite docile with each other, due to their crypsis being stick mimicry, they do not move often, and I have seen multiple examples of communal setups with the species.


----------



## LAME

I WILL definitely continue to consider this mixed species idea, I really would like to see something like that for myself.

Also, I'd like to go ahead and thank dmina for the ghost ooth that arrived at my door today (along with a few new friends!) which ive already started incubating.

Regarding the build: Ive got the tank completely gutted,all glass is clean (inside and out) and am prepping to start laying the rock/sand drainage.

-on a personal note: Dmina.. I still have a good amount of the moss you had sent me in the last package, the remaining will be going into the community build.


----------



## dmina

Glad I could help... I am really excited to see what you are going to do with this tank... you are so creative...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I WILL definitely continue to consider this mixed species idea, I really would like to see something like that for myself.
> 
> Also, I'd like to go ahead and thank dmina for the ghost ooth that arrived at my door today (along with a few new friends!) which ive already started incubating.
> 
> Regarding the build: Ive got the tank completely gutted,all glass is clean (inside and out) and am prepping to start laying the rock/sand drainage.
> 
> -on a personal note: Dmina.. I still have a good amount of the moss you had sent me in the last package, the remaining will be going into the community build.


Mixing species would be cool! id like to see that as well!

Dmina sure is nice!!

So far we have decided on some moss along the bottom then? What else are we thknking? I like that thing you did... putting moss on the sticks! That looks awesome


----------



## MantidBro

dmina said:


> Glad I could help... I am really excited to see what you are going to do with this tank... you are so creative...


He surely is!


----------



## LAME

First ill lay the drainage, dirt, and sculpt a landscape ( photos will be uploaded...) you guys can throw in your ideas and such? (if need be you can draw it out and email me)

The stick idea... Yeah I can't take the credit for those lol, actually the cred goes to CosbyArt for influencing the idea.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> First ill lay the drainage, dirt, and sculpt a landscape ( photos will be uploaded...) you guys can throw in your ideas and such? (if need be you can draw it out and email me)
> 
> The stick idea... Yeah I can't take the credit for those lol, actually the cred goes to CosbyArt for influencing the idea.


Sounds good, i have a few ideas you can use if youd like, im curious as to what others are gonna "request" as well!

Oh that was cosbys idea huh? Cool! youre both creative then haha


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Sounds good, i have a few ideas you can use if youd like, im curious as to what others are gonna "request" as well!
> 
> Oh that was cosbys idea huh? Cool! youre both creative then haha


Absolutely siiiir... You've already got my personal contact information ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Absolutely siiiir... You've already got my personal contact information ^_^


That I do loool *drives to your house*


----------



## mantisman 230

in regards to what plants you are using, they will need thicker stems, a woody type plant would be a good idea, and you can trim it back of need be.


----------



## mantisman 230

I have found a plant that would do awesome in this environment, it likes everything the mantis likes, and can gain nutrients though leftovers, it can be trained to be smaller like a bonsai, how about a Ming Aralia plant or two!


----------



## LAME

I just looked it up, looks very nice!


----------



## mantisman 230

I think that and a few larger limblike sticks would totally make that enclosure,


----------



## LAME

Since I got a day off I went ahead and got some of the drainage laid, I plan to add more....





Kinda been thinking over the tank itself, really id like to do something unique... I'm thinking about making my own complete back wall piece out of tree bark and sticks/twigs ( of course sanitation progressed beforehand.)... But I think it'd be neat and beneficial for climbing and whatnot.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Since I got a day off I went ahead and got some of the drainage laid, I plan to add more....
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda been thinking over the tank itself, really id like to do something unique... I'm thinking about making my own complete back wall piece out of tree bark and sticks/twigs ( of course sanitation progressed beforehand.)... But I think it'd be neat and beneficial for climbing and whatnot.


Dude that would be coool!!


----------



## Sticky

Would you like a pretty Maine rock to put in the tank?


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Would you like a pretty Maine rock to put in the tank?


Absolutely!  it shall be added!


----------



## Sticky

I will see what I can find!


----------



## mantisman 230

just gotta remember that a falling mantis and a rock don't mix well


----------



## Sticky

True!


----------



## LAME

The rock will be covered with gauze and dirt (not Sticky's, hers will be above ground for view.)

Ive built many many tanks now and yet to ever had a mantis fall during molt onto a rock. Not saying it wont happen, but I don't think the risks are to major to consider not adding it.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> The rock will be covered with gauze and dirt (not Sticky's, hers will be above ground for view.)
> 
> Ive built many many tanks now and yet to ever had a mantis fall during molt onto a rock. Not saying it wont happen, but I don't think the risks are to major to consider not adding it.


Agreed


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> I will see what I can find!


Hey Sticky, the rock doesn't necessarily have to be huge. I could utilize whatever is sent to be honest. Heck... We could use pebbles.

Whatever YOU decide... Remember, this IS a community build!


----------



## Sticky

This is the rock I will send. It is the size of my palm. It is alittle redder/pinker than the picture shows.


----------



## mantisman 230

hmm thinking what I could possibly send, due to being near the Jefferson National forest, I could get some really awesome branches, but it would be a pain to send


----------



## LAME

lol! Yeah true!... Would be cool though right?


----------



## Sticky

My rock isnt too big. It will leave more than enough room for other decorations from others! This is fun! Im glad you decided to do this.


----------



## LAME

Me too! I'd like more members to take it upon themselves to do more community involved projects or activities. Hopefully with the start of this project and the few other members whom hold their own contests for the forum, something will happen.

To me, this is a community of people/ hobbyists /and breeders that truly enjoy being apart of the forum.. We as the community members shouldn't wait around for the next contest or project. Shouldn't rely on only the forum master or administrative team to dish out the goods... We're all here together, to help each other.

Honestly:

I'm just trying to do something for THIS forum. This is my home now, I'm just trying to pull my weight and offer what I can to my fellow members and friends in hopes that maybe I can help make this place more involved with each other. To help provide atleast the starting point of more activities for us all to enjoy.


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> This is the rock I will send. It is the size of my palm. It is alittle redder/pinker than the picture shows.


Cooool!


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> My rock isnt too big. It will leave more than enough room for other decorations from others! This is fun! Im glad you decided to do this.


Very fun! Ugh i forgot to send my own rock with the chaeta man... i was planning to :/ oh well theres no time limit really! Next time


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Me too! I'd like more members to take it upon themselves to do more community involved projects or activities. Hopefully with the start of this project and the few other members whom hold their own contests for the forum, something will happen.
> 
> To me, this is a community of people/ hobbyists /and breeders that truly enjoy being apart of the forum.. We as the community members shouldn't wait around for the next contest or project. Shouldn't rely on only the forum master or administrative team to dish out the goods... We're all here together, to help each other.
> 
> Honestly:
> 
> I'm just trying to do something for THIS forum. This is my home now, I'm just trying to pull my weight and offer what I can to my fellow members and friends in hopes that maybe I can help make this place more involved with each other. To help provide atleast the starting point of more activities for us all to enjoy.


I always run outta likes when i wanna like something especially likable such as this lol

But this is why we love ya!


----------



## Sticky

Agreed! Why are the likes limited to so few?


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> Agreed! Why are the likes limited to so few?


Ikr??


----------



## mantisman 230

shame r eally


----------



## LAME

I was able to grab a few bigger rocks from outside my job last night after I closed... Already added to the drainage to help create a more "hill-like" terrain. Ive also been scouting on my days off to find some suitable sheets of bark to start the backgrounds layout. So far with not much luck, but I know ill come across something. Ive got some from previous builds... But would like to find better.

@Mantidbro: No worries bro, we both know there'll be many many more exchanges. Lol


----------



## dmina

This is turning out so cool.... I am so excited to see how it all turns out... Looks good so far...


----------



## mantisman 230

look for a shagbark hickory, it has plenty of fallen and loose bark on its surface.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I was able to grab a few bigger rocks from outside my job last night after I closed... Already added to the drainage to help create a more "hill-like" terrain. Ive also been scouting on my days off to find some suitable sheets of bark to start the backgrounds layout. So far with not much luck, but I know ill come across something. Ive got some from previous builds... But would like to find better.
> 
> @Mantidbro: No worries bro, we both know there'll be many many more exchanges. Lol


Nice!  yes its only a matter of time before ya find somethin!

Haha veeeery true


----------



## mantisman 230

yurp


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> look for a shagbark hickory, it has plenty of fallen and loose bark on its surface.


I know of a few good spots around my area I can find these, so ill peek around on my days off.


----------



## mantisman 230

good to hear, you may also find some other critters


----------



## LAME

Ive already found two locations for Chinese nymphs.


----------



## mantisman 230

I meant things like wood roaches = food


----------



## LAME

Ah, yeah ive got two different colonized roach species, so covered on the roaches.


----------



## mantisman 230

lol my florida blue pedes could use some


----------



## LAME

Update on Project: Community Inspiration.

Last night after arriving home from work I decided to go ahead and start laying ground. I didn't have the excess moss to use as the divider between the rock (drainage) and substrate, so I used coffee filter rather than other methods I'd found online. Being as the coffee filter is thin enough to let water through yet stop falling of the soil I thought it may very well work out. Ive also used gauze pads in the passed builds with no issues.

After laying the divider I set down some dirt and am now making the ground floor of the build. Will post a photo of what's done, but I need to get more dirt to add in.

Also, another update: The ghost ooth donated by Dmina is currently in incubation. We both are hopeful it hatches out. If it does, ghost mantis is a species going in this build.

On a side note: I received two chaetas from my great friend Mantidbro which I introduced together in a 10 gallon aquarium I dubbed "The Holding Cell." So far ive seen absolutely zero aggressiveness. Granted they do become a bigger mantis, id like to find a docile species like these to also add into the build!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Last night after arriving home from work I decided to go ahead and start laying ground. I didn't have the excess moss to use as the divider between the rock (drainage) and substrate, so I used coffee filter rather than other methods I'd found online. Being as the coffee filter is thin enough to let water through yet stop falling of the soil I thought it may very well work out. Ive also used gauze pads in the passed builds with no issues.
> 
> After laying the divider I set down some dirt and am now making the ground floor of the build. Will post a photo of what's done, but I need to get more dirt to add in.
> 
> Also, another update: The ghost ooth donated by Dmina is currently in incubation. We both are hopeful it hatches out. If it does, ghost mantis is a species going in this build.
> 
> On a side note: I received two chaetas from my great friend Mantidbro which I introduced together in a 10 gallon aquarium I dubbed "The Holding Cell." So far ive seen absolutely zero aggressiveness. Granted they do become a bigger mantis, id like to find a docile species like these to also add into the build!


Sounds like its coming along great!!


----------



## mantisman 230

awesome news so far


----------



## dmina

Sounds like it is coming along.... so excited to see how it is looking! Sounds awesome...


----------



## Sticky

Josh's Frogs is a great place to look for things to seperate land from water. Try that before you set your tank up. Look at Substrates for Reptile and Amphibians. That might help.


----------



## LAME

Oh, nice! I'll keep that on mind on the next one  

Though ive gotta say the coffee filter method does seem to work out as well, and since I'm a massive coffee addict I had plenty of filters to spare.

Haven't gotten any progress reports on the build, work and family have kept me strung up for a few days so I haven't been able to get anything done... Saturday will be a different story though.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Oh, nice! I'll keep that on mind on the next one
> 
> Though ive gotta say the coffee filter method does seem to work out as well, and since I'm a massive coffee addict I had plenty of filters to spare.
> 
> Haven't gotten any progress reports on the build, work and family have kept me strung up for a few days so I haven't been able to get anything done... Saturday will be a different story though.


Yay to saturday!


----------



## LAME

Here's a photo of what I did manage to get done a few days back.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Here's a photo of what I did manage to get done a few days back.


Nice dude!! So is the soil!


----------



## mantisman 230

nice, personally would have done coco fiber


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> nice, personally would have done coco fiber


But cocoa fiber doesnt smell as fresh!


----------



## LAME

Meh... Ive done enough with the cocofiber in the past. Figured id use regular soil for once


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Meh... Ive done enough with the cocofiber in the past. Figured id use regular soil for once


Are ya gonna put moss on top??


----------



## LAME

Absolutely, I've still got a nice amount that was sent over by Dmina quite some time ago. It was a good large chunk when I got it, ive been utilizing it throughout most the builds ive made and plan to add that into the build as well.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Absolutely, I've still got a nice amount that was sent over by Dmina quite some time ago. It was a good large chunk when I got it, ive been utilizing it throughout most the builds ive made and plan to add that into the build as well.


Awesome! I love the moss on top, its really a great addition! Oh wow it must be a huge chunk indeed!


----------



## Sticky

I misplaced the first rock so I looked for a replacement. I dont know what kind of stone but it is unusual. It is a nice red with creamy off white. It will show up nicely in the tank.


----------



## LAME

Wow that's really cool!


----------



## Sticky

It should look good. Any idea on what kind of rock it is? I found it on a beach on Deer Isle.


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> IMG_20150605_200315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150605_200346.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150605_200331.jpg
> 
> I misplaced the first rock so I looked for a replacement. I dont know what kind of stone but it is unusual. It is a nice red with creamy off white. It will show up nicely in the tank.


Neato!!


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> It should look good. Any idea on what kind of rock it is? I found it on a beach on Deer Isle.


I myself have no idea


----------



## mantisman 230

looks sedimentary


----------



## LAME

Update on Project: Community Inspiration.

I was able to get out and about yesterday, acquired more dirt and found a nice location for huge moss samples.

I'll start collecting sticks/twigs/bark to create the back wall for the tank build today.

- we still need more plants to consider, also I caught word today that Sticky's rock donations are now inbound. (thank you Sticky.)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> I was able to get out and about yesterday, acquired more dirt and found a nice location for huge moss samples.
> 
> I'll start collecting sticks/twigs/bark to create the back wall for the tank build today.
> 
> - we still need more plants to consider, also I caught word today that Sticky's rock donations are now inbound. (thank you Sticky.)


Awesome!! i cant wait to see how the back wall turns out! hmm... Maybe if you collected more ivy! thatd be coo! oh and thats awesome about stickys rock!


----------



## mantisman 230

hmm plant Ideas hmmm


----------



## mantisman 230

What about a bamboo palm? Kept trimmed it can be a perfect addition.


----------



## LAME

Agreed. I had also seen a plant that resembled the first one you'd suggested today at Lowe's. I didn't catch the name... But it was really "woody-like" and looked really nice.

@mantidbro: Could always train the ivy to form and grow onto the back wall piece?


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Agreed. I had also seen a plant that resembled the first one you'd suggested today at Lowe's. I didn't catch the name... But it was really "woody-like" and looked really nice.
> 
> @mantidbro: Could always train the ivy to form and grow onto the back wall piece?


Aw dude thatd be coooool!


----------



## mantisman 230

the Aralia plant


----------



## LAME

Sticky's donations came in today! (thanks Sticky)

Very nice and should definitely stand out.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Sticky's donations came in today! (thanks Sticky)
> 
> Very nice and should definitely stand out.


Cooool!


----------



## Sticky

Great! Dont forget the pink side of the first rock, the one with the quartz showing in the pictures. I love the rocks here, there is always something interesting to find!


----------



## LAME

Update on project: Community Inspiration.

Big news on the project everyone, the donated ghost ooth IS HATCHING. I woke up this morning (about 35 mins ago...) to see 16 heads already emerged. Currently the head count is roughly around 25 nymphs and still going.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Big news on the project everyone, the donated ghost ooth IS HATCHING. I woke up this morning (about 35 mins ago...) to see 16 heads already emerged. Currently the head count is roughly around 25 nymphs and still going.


Whoooo!! Congrats man!


----------



## dmina

Good Job... everything seems to be falling into place...


----------



## Sticky

Yay! I love babies! Are they going into the community tank?


----------



## mantisman 230

I would think not yet, too small and it would be impossible to tell where they were.


----------



## LAME

Yeah not just yet... I'll probably give them some time, maybe a molt or two.

Ive still got to finish up the tank.. Kinda hatched before expected lol but... Oh well. Makes more of a reason to get it done sooner eh?


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Yeah not just yet... I'll probably give them some time, maybe a molt or two.
> 
> Ive still got to finish up the tank.. Kinda hatched before expected lol but... Oh well. Makes more of a reason to get it done sooner eh?


That it does!


----------



## dmina

So do you have enough stuff to put on the inside?

If not... what else are you looking for?

I may have a plant I can send... and I have more of that moss if you need it?


----------



## LAME

I've got a few clones going that will be put in, but plants are welcome and can be put in. I could use anything really.


----------



## Sticky

How does the tank look today?


----------



## LAME

Its slowly coming together piece by piece, right now I'm currently torn between choosing which moss ill choose to carpet the floor... I mean I guess I could utilize both. But idk...









Also, I get paid tonight... So ill be looking at a plant or two to pick up and bring home to the project. (assuming of course I get off before everything's closed.)


----------



## Sticky

The moss looks pretty! I could try sending you some live pillow moss. I dont know how well it would travel though.


----------



## LAME

Ha! I just sent Mantidbro one of those. Lol.

I wonder if it made it or not.... When I shipped it I put it in a 3oz deli with dirt and gave it a nice mist before adding the lid. I also sealed it to contain leakage. But unsure of its status...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Its slowly coming together piece by piece, right now I'm currently torn between choosing which moss ill choose to carpet the floor... I mean I guess I could utilize both. But idk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I get paid tonight... So ill be looking at a plant or two to pick up and bring home to the project. (assuming of course I get off before everything's closed.)


Awesome!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Ha! I just sent Mantidbro one of those. Lol.
> 
> I wonder if it made it or not.... When I shipped it I put it in a 3oz deli with dirt and gave it a nice mist before adding the lid. I also sealed it to contain leakage. But unsure of its status...


Oh yeah i forgot to update you on the moss! its doing good, im using it for GriM actually! perfect packing too, no leaking


----------



## Sticky

I love moss and so do my millipedes and pill bugs and springtails. It is a great addition to a habitat.


----------



## dmina

Looking good! So excited for it to get finished.. I am sure you are too!


----------



## LAME

Can't deny that one, I'm excited to get the baby ghosts into their big new condo.

Sorry for the lack of updating, unfortunately I can't catch a day away from kids or work long enough to get any updateable progress done, and lucky for me I get to work today... On fathers day?!.... And closing. (I'm not to happy about any of this...)

But tomorrow's a different story, plans have been made and I should be able to escape the responsibilities of life for awhile... Hopefully.

But as an update, I have been building the back wall piece. Its being built from bark sheets/sticks/twigs that ive collected, boiled, and baked. I'm trying to think of a method in which to keep it all together. I was thinking wood glue, but am unsure if it'll hold up through misting/heat/humidity or if its even safe.

Ive previously tried hot glue... But it only holds for a amount of time.


----------



## mantisman 230

hmm


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Can't deny that one, I'm excited to get the baby ghosts into their big new condo.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updating, unfortunately I can't catch a day away from kids or work long enough to get any updateable progress done, and lucky for me I get to work today... On fathers day?!.... And closing. (I'm not to happy about any of this...)
> 
> But tomorrow's a different story, plans have been made and I should be able to escape the responsibilities of life for awhile... Hopefully.
> 
> But as an update, I have been building the back wall piece. Its being built from bark sheets/sticks/twigs that ive collected, boiled, and baked. I'm trying to think of a method in which to keep it all together. I was thinking wood glue, but am unsure if it'll hold up through misting/heat/humidity or if its even safe.
> 
> Ive previously tried hot glue... But it only holds for a amount of time.


Poor bro! Happy fathers day! not fair that youve gotta work today! All fathers should get it off lol. Enjoy tomorrows plans! Hmmm... I know that hot glue usually sticks to other sticks even when in a moist environment, its mostly the gluing it to the glass that doesnt work in moist environments. Maybe you can hot glue some thin rope/string to the back of the wood/sticks then glue it to the outside of the tank? like take the string out and over the tank, glue it. Thats a similar method to what ive done with hot glue and my red eyed tree frogs tank.


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Poor bro! Happy fathers day! not fair that youve gotta work today! All fathers should get it off lol. Enjoy tomorrows plans! Hmmm... I know that hot glue usually sticks to other sticks even when in a moist environment, its mostly the gluing it to the glass that doesnt work in moist environments. Maybe you can hot glue some thin rope/string to the back of the wood/sticks then glue it to the outside of the tank? like take the string out and over the tank, glue it. Thats a similar method to what ive done with hot glue and my red eyed tree frogs tank.


Appreciated my friend, but eh.... Life's a "peach"  

But yeah... That is a good idea that I could possibly run with. If anything I could hide the string/rope with moss or sticks.


----------



## LAME

Update on Project: Community Inspiration.

Today was a pretty good day, i was able to go out and escape reality today and managed to stumble upon enough bark sheets to complete the background of the tank. Should be more than enough to finish it actually but we'll see how it turns out.

Also, yesterday went fairly well too... I collected two very large samples of moss (which I've already boiled...) and went ahead and laid it down in the build.

As far as plants go... I'm still trying to acquire a few that match the "wood/y/ish" scene, not much luck so far. But the ivy clones are doing GREAT. I could probably plant them now, but will wait until the whole background is complete.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Today was a pretty good day, i was able to go out and escape reality today and managed to stumble upon enough bark sheets to complete the background of the tank. Should be more than enough to finish it actually but we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Also, yesterday went fairly well too... I collected two very large samples of moss (which I've already boiled...) and went ahead and laid it down in the build.
> 
> As far as plants go... I'm still trying to acquire a few that match the "wood/y/ish" scene, not much luck so far. But the ivy clones are doing GREAT. I could probably plant them now, but will wait until the whole background is complete.


I can't wait to see this finished, it's going to be absolutely amazing bro! It already is!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Appreciated my friend, but eh.... Life's a "peach"
> 
> But yeah... That is a good idea that I could possibly run with. If anything I could hide the string/rope with moss or sticks.


Lol I feel ya buddy!

That is true!


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> ...
> 
> Also, yesterday went fairly well too... I collected two very large samples of moss (which I've already boiled...) and went ahead and laid it down in the build.
> 
> ...


Great project idea and looking great. I'll be sure to watch this one  

I am curious though does boiling the moss kill it? Did some searching about moss and boiling water and all I found was some instructions on killing it, which doesn't seem likely for your project.


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Great project idea and looking great. I'll be sure to watch this one
> 
> I am curious though does boiling the moss kill it? Did some searching about moss and boiling water and all I found was some instructions on killing it, which doesn't seem likely for your project.


Ive never had an issue with killing it so far, but maybe I'm not boiling it long enough to that point? Since it is a plant I don't see it fit to boil it as long as I would say... Bark or sticks.

Ive also just used extremely hot water (not boiling, scolding.) just to eliminate any pest (worm, any eggs and such...) and it also works just as well. I actually made 10+ terrarium styled 32oz deli cups with moss in them using that method sometime ago now and still have seen no pest.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Ive never had an issue with killing it so far, but maybe I'm not boiling it long enough to that point? Since it is a plant I don't see it fit to boil it as long as I would say... Bark or sticks.
> 
> Ive also just used extremely hot water (not boiling, scolding.) just to eliminate any pest (worm, any eggs and such...) and it also works just as well. I actually made 10+ terrarium styled 32oz deli cups with moss in them using that method sometime ago now and still have seen no pest.


I do the same thing, rinse the moss with scalding water, let it sit in it for a bit, definitely gets rid of the pests or keeps the eggs there from hatching!


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Ive never had an issue with killing it so far, but maybe I'm not boiling it long enough to that point? Since it is a plant I don't see it fit to boil it as long as I would say... Bark or sticks.
> 
> Ive also just used extremely hot water (not boiling, scolding.) just to eliminate any pest (worm, any eggs and such...) and it also works just as well. I actually made 10+ terrarium styled 32oz deli cups with moss in them using that method sometime ago now and still have seen no pest.


Nice trick, thanks for explaining it.  Glad I haven't played with any moss yet without knowing how to get rid of such pests - makes me want to give the moss I found outside a shot in some of my habitats.


----------



## Sticky

Will you use the moss the hissers were packed with that I sent you?


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> Will you use the moss the hissers were packed with that I sent you?


I have thought about it, but still haven't made a decision on it yet.. I would hate to strip them of their comfort. I may just leave that moss alone and allow the hissers to keep it... Though it really is some beautiful moss. Idk... That's a tough call.

On a side note, I do have nearly all the ground floor covered in moss, and ive got a location for plenty more. (far off back trails.... Nowhere anyone ever goes. I personally macheted the trail.)


----------



## Sticky

I can easily send you more moss, so the hissers can keep it. They do love it don't they!

I just looked at a cage with a male and female chinese, she's eating him! Oh no!

Anyway, let me know about the moss.


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> I can easily send you more moss, so the hissers can keep it. They do love it don't they!
> 
> I just looked at a cage with a male and female chinese, she's eating him! Oh no!
> 
> Anyway, let me know about the moss.


Sorry about your male chinese!


----------



## Sticky

So am I ! Bummer. I kept the door open but he wanted to mate with her again. He will live on in his nymphs.

If you want moss, I have two kinds.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> So am I ! Bummer. I kept the door open but he wanted to mate with her again. He will live on in his nymphs.
> 
> If you want moss, I have two kinds.


Dang, sorry for the loss Sticky. Atleast he completed the task though!


----------



## LAME

Update on project: Community Inspiration.

I wanted to go ahead and update the status of the build, currently I'm still piecing together the background... But here's what I've completed thus far.





@Sticky: If you like to include some moss I'm sure we can find a spot to place it, really that's up to you... Though you don't have too, you've already donated two Maine rocks


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> So am I ! Bummer. I kept the door open but he wanted to mate with her again. He will live on in his nymphs.
> 
> If you want moss, I have two kinds.


That is good that they mated at least once! And yes he will certainly live on!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> I wanted to go ahead and update the status of the build, currently I'm still piecing together the background... But here's what I've completed thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sticky: If you like to include some moss I'm sure we can find a spot to place it, really that's up to you... Though you don't have too, you've already donated two Maine rocks


'Mazin!


----------



## Sticky

It looks wonderful! Great job! I will see what moss I can find. It is such magical stuff.

I dont cook mine. And if little mushrooms grow out of it, I like that even more. The rolie polies eat it up so nothing has a chance to grow.


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> It looks wonderful! Great job! I will see what moss I can find. It is such magical stuff.
> 
> I dont cook mine. And if little mushrooms grow out of it, I like that even more. The rolie polies eat it up so nothing has a chance to grow.


Personally I believe moss is what truly sets off any tank. Shoot.... It could just be dirt and sticks, but throw down the green carpet and it turns into a whole new scene.As far as sterilization, well... We all know how some members get all touchy about that stuff. Why you should and shouldn't, do and don'ts, ECT...

I believe some people are just to up tight and act as if mantids are some new and fragile thing. They've been around for millions of years... Surely a few extra bugs, some random weed, or a blade of grass wont kill them. Lol

Honestly I feel the same when it comes to the foreign food topic... But that's getting off topic.  

Appreciated on the tank feedback thus far Sticky, though I probably will move your Maine rock (left) to a more suitable spot so its more visible.


----------



## LAME

Oh... And before I call it a night, an update regarding the species going into the build.

L1 Ghost mantid nymphs are making their first leaps in life. Hitting L2!

Some have perished due to it, but not many at all...Also! Ive personally witnessed ZERO cannibalism, though I'm sure a few have had a taste of sibling blood, ive yet to spot it.


----------



## Sticky

I like having ghosts live on small orchids. They dont seem to wander as much as other mantids. A mini orchid would be perfect in there.


----------



## mantisman 230

looks quite edible LAME xD


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Personally I believe moss is what truly sets off any tank. Shoot.... It could just be dirt and sticks, but throw down the green carpet and it turns into a whole new scene.
> 
> As far as sterilization, well... We all know how some members get all touchy about that stuff. Why you should and shouldn't, do and don'ts, ECT...
> 
> I believe some people are just to up tight and act as if mantids are some new and fragile thing. They've been around for millions of years... Surely a few extra bugs, some random weed, or a blade of grass wont kill them. Lol
> 
> Honestly I feel the same when it comes to the foreign food topic... But that's getting off topic.
> 
> Appreciated on the tank feedback thus far Sticky, though I probably will move your Maine rock (left) to a more suitable spot so its more visible.


Oh yeah moss definitely creates the scene!

I used to think my mantids were at risk all the time cause people were sayin they could die from all these things, like even taking them outside, but i tried it out and ive not experienced any death cause of doing these things.

Lol what kind of foreign foods do ya like?


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Oh... And before I call it a night, an update regarding the species going into the build.
> 
> L1 Ghost mantid nymphs are making their first leaps in life. Hitting L2!
> 
> Some have perished due to it, but not many at all...Also! Ive personally witnessed ZERO cannibalism, though I'm sure a few have had a taste of sibling blood, ive yet to spot it.


I used to keep my ghosts together all the way to subadulthood, the male died but not due to cannibalism, i never had a problem, they truly are a communal species


----------



## LAME

I'm unable to find any "wood-like" plants other than bonsai or the money tree... I don't like either to be honest.

Times getting short, ive got to get the ghosts moved in the build before they decide to start consuming each other...

...not going to lie, I'm getting irritated.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I'm unable to find any "wood-like" plants other than bonsai or the money tree... I don't like either to be honest.
> 
> Times getting short, ive got to get the ghosts moved in the build before they decide to start consuming each other...
> 
> ...not going to lie, I'm getting irritated.


Im sorry buddy...! Go on and put em in, you can always add a plant later and just be careful as ya plant it!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> Im sorry buddy...! Go on and put em in, you can always add a plant later and just be careful as ya plant it!


Could always remove them temporarily I suppose. I went to three different local plant shops... Nothing really looked to impressive.I do have a few smaller plants around home. If anything I could just start from the front and make my way to the back of the build (small in front/large in back)


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> I do have a few smaller plants around home. If anything I could just start from the front and make my way to the back of the build (small in front/large in back)


Sounds like a plan, fill in the tank - it will give your Ghosts a place and you a chance to play around once you see how it looks.


----------



## LAME

Yeah true.

I don't think people should be allowed employment if they know little to none when it comes to the actual JOB... But hey, that's me.  

Already started dropping in a few smaller clones I managed to get going, one's an exotic ivy (used the same type in all my terrarium builds.) Another is a bright green plant that grows fairly small, or can be managed to stay that way. I'll get the names of those.

Dropped in the rest of the moss from Dmina I had saved since our male/female ghost trade.

Touched up a few areas.

Adjustments to background. (added sticks/twigs)

Oh... After its all finally finished (build wise) I had considered adding in the original ooth that the ghosts had hatched from into the tank. More so like a display?.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Could always remove them temporarily I suppose. I went to three different local plant shops... Nothing really looked to impressive.
> 
> I do have a few smaller plants around home. If anything I could just start from the front and make my way to the back of the build (small in front/large in back)


Thats true!

What type of plant are you thinkin of, like something with long branches?

Thats true too!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Yeah true.
> 
> I don't think people should be allowed employment if they know little to none when it comes to the actual JOB... But hey, that's me.
> 
> Already started dropping in a few smaller clones I managed to get going, one's an exotic ivy (used the same type in all my terrarium builds.) Another is a bright green plant that grows fairly small, or can be managed to stay that way. I'll get the names of those.
> 
> Dropped in the rest of the moss from Dmina I had saved since our male/female ghost trade.
> 
> Touched up a few areas.
> 
> Adjustments to background. (added sticks/twigs)
> 
> Oh... After its all finally finished (build wise) I had considered adding in the original ooth that the ghosts had hatched from into the tank. More so like a display?.


Lol so true about the employment.

You can never go wrong with ivys! Lol  

Good idea to add the ghost ooth as a display, thatd be awesome!


----------



## CosbyArt

Branches and moss are great to be sure, and if you have the right sticks/branches it could be nearly all the tank display. Sounds like most people I come across in many fields now, so I try to figure out everything I would need to know before I go shopping - or take notes and come home to figure it out online.


----------



## mantisman 230

Look for locust trees, they have wild looking crooked branches that are rough textured.


----------



## LAME

Update on project: Community Inspiration.

A little belated, but nonetheless... Heres what's been built for over a week now.





I did move the ghosts in there just as a safety precaution to further prevent cannibalism. I figured more room would equal less close encounters...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> A little belated, but nonetheless... Heres what's been built for over a week now.
> 
> 
> 
> I did move the ghosts in there just as a safety precaution to further prevent cannibalism. I figured more room would equal less close encounters...


My bro has got the best terrarium building skills!!


----------



## LAME

MantidBro said:


> My bro has got the best terrarium building skills!!


Still needs alot of work ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Still needs alot of work ^_^


Its gonna be the best! no doubt!


----------



## LAME

Update on project: Community Inspiration.

Yesterday one of the L2's molted to L3.





And a photo of snack time! ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Yesterday one of the L2's molted to L3.
> 
> 
> 
> And a photo of snack time! ^_^


Awesome! ^_^


----------



## Mantis Man13

Really cool environment!


----------



## dmina

OMG! It looks so good... now, in my fairy planter, I put a coleus plant... it is an outdoor plant but easily transforms into a houseplant. even the orchid was supported when climbing on it...

You did such a good job... this was a great project... thanks for thinking of us, and letting us help with it.. a nice community project bonding moment.. Hugs!


----------



## LAME

^_^ 

Don't worry... Its not over! I'm going to continue to add to the build. Look around for ideal plants and such...

I'll still continue to update it as well with any changes regarding the mantises inside. Maybe with luck many with hit their adulthood and breed! Itd be neat to have a thriving ghost community that we could just dip into if we felt like it... (rehoming, mating donations, contest prize winnings?... Could be endless really)


----------



## dmina

LOL... Like paying it forward!


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> LOL... Like paying it forward!


Exactly.


----------



## Sticky

How is it coming?


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> How is it coming?


Currently on hold for additions since we now have a few nymphs in molt process to L4. The two house plants I added in didn't survive long due to improper conditions (low light/high humidity) so atleast I know exactly what plants will and will not live... But the others are doing well!

After these few molt I'm planning to add in some newer moss donated from Sticky. I'm off Monday and Tuesday so we can expect some newer updates on our project plus some photos of the ghosts that call it home.


----------



## Asheka

Went through the entire thread, as I'm trying to get ideas for when I get ready for my mantids, and have to say this is a wicked setup! I don't think I could really donate anything with shipping and I don't think we have anything that exciting up here lol but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## LAME

Asheka said:


> Went through the entire thread, as I'm trying to get ideas for when I get ready for my mantids, and have to say this is a wicked setup! I don't think I could really donate anything with shipping and I don't think we have anything that exciting up here lol but I'll keep an eye out.


Thank you  

Though id gladly help pay on shipping.


----------



## Asheka

LAME said:


> Thank you
> 
> Though id gladly help pay on shipping.


Oh, I meant being sure what will make it across the border, and in one piece doing so heh


----------



## LAME

Lol true.


----------



## mantisman 230

Did you still want a male double shield LAME?, and well done so far, I'm tempted to try something similar.


----------



## Sticky

How is the project coming along?


----------



## LAME

Slow, but amazing.  

Been on call alot for work (as we had a team member walk out on us...) so been quite busy lately, but I've been trying to get other things done with the mantids and our project build here. I was able to get out yesterday... Found some really nice ivy (native) ive already dropped in the tank.

I received the moss from our last transaction Sticky, I layed some of that in as well. I really love those star like shapes protruding from the moss.  

I received a handful of reinforcements (ghosts) from Dmina, I just added them in about 10 mins ago.

Added in another clone, as the original seems to be doing great in the tank I figured id throw in another.

Still have clones of some of the exotic ivy and a few natives I may add....

Sorry about the delay on our project build, work and family have been sucking my energy and time away lately. But all is going great and ill upload photos of all the updated progress tonight after I get off!


----------



## mantisman 230

nice work!


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Slow, but amazing.
> 
> Been on call alot for work (as we had a team member walk out on us...) so been quite busy lately, but I've been trying to get other things done with the mantids and our project build here. I was able to get out yesterday... Found some really nice ivy (native) ive already dropped in the tank.
> 
> I received the moss from our last transaction Sticky, I layed some of that in as well. I really love those star like shapes protruding from the moss.
> 
> I received a handful of reinforcements (ghosts) from Dmina, I just added them in about 10 mins ago.
> 
> Added in another clone, as the original seems to be doing great in the tank I figured id throw in another.
> 
> Still have clones of some of the exotic ivy and a few natives I may add....
> 
> Sorry about the delay on our project build, work and family have been sucking my energy and time away lately. But all is going great and ill upload photos of all the updated progress tonight after I get off!


Oh you got more ghosts, awesome! I love that ivy plant i needs to collect some lol. Sorry youve been so busy buddy!


----------



## LAME

Current status of the build. The added clone (right corner.) seems to be taking well... Can't say the same about the ivy though... I may need to end up removing it.

The pill bugs seem to have wiped out the little patch of moss I stuck in there from Sticky. But I've got more.





Acquired a proper lid.

Some photos of the ghost crew.













Most of the ghosts have hit L3, but there is still a few smaller ones running around in there. ^_^ 

Also.... I'll be removing and adding in more later on this week, I still have a good handful of backup clones ive been letting grow out for the tank.


----------



## dmina

The tank looks really good LAME... You did a great job.. This was fun...


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Current status of the build. The added clone (right corner.) seems to be taking well... Can't say the same about the ivy though... I may need to end up removing it.
> 
> The pill bugs seem to have wiped out the little patch of moss I stuck in there from Sticky. But I've got more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquired a proper lid.
> 
> Some photos of the ghost crew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the ghosts have hit L3, but there is still a few smaller ones running around in there. ^_^
> 
> Also.... I'll be removing and adding in more later on this week, I still have a good handful of backup clones ive been letting grow out for the tank.


Fantastic!! so great to have a nice ol lid! Too bad the ivy isnt holdin up, but thats nice that the other plants are! looks awesome! cant believe how green some of those ghosts are, wow!


----------



## LAME

Lol I know right?!

Oh... Ive got plenty of ivy incase others died off.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol I know right?!
> 
> Oh... Ive got plenty of ivy incase others died off.


Lol

Oh, sweet!


----------



## mantisman 230

yaaay a GREEN GHOSTIE GOO


----------



## LAME

Theres a good number of greens, both male and female... But the greenest ones ARE females  

Of course there's darker ones in there too, and I believe one of the darker males molted through the night/early morning to an L4... He's definitely larger than the other L3's.

Also, a male / female pair was removed and relocated to another member today (Mantidbro) as requested by the donor. (dmina)

...They should arrive Friday to their new location.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Theres a good number of greens, both male and female... But the greenest ones ARE females
> 
> Of course there's darker ones in there too, and I believe one of the darker males molted through the night/early morning to an L4... He's definitely larger than the other L3's.
> 
> Also, a male / female pair was removed and relocated to another member today (Mantidbro) as requested by the donor. (dmina)
> 
> ...They should arrive Friday to their new location.


Awesome! i remember my male molted before the female too!

Yaaay i cant wait!! i really loved the species when i had it, im excited to have them again. Theyre friggin adorable, seriously the tamest mantid ive ever owned was Kent-Lok, my female.


----------



## mantisman 230

I still like the bigger species xD


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> I still like the bigger species xD


I also prefer the bigger species, but i dont mind smaller ones, especially if theyve got an interesting look to them


----------



## dmina

I love the green ones.. I have quite a few myself...all the females I bred.. were green and the males had a good deal of green.. especially Cypress... So I am really excited to see what the next generation brings...


----------



## LAME

Upgraded the ghosts feeding diet to house and blue bottles today. I noticed two individuals kept fighting back and forth until I threw in the bigger prey.


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Upgraded the ghosts feeding diet to house and blue bottles today. I noticed two individuals kept fighting back and forth until I threw in the bigger prey.


Sounds like they are growing fast - and you broke up a possible cannibalism fight before it got bad, nice.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Upgraded the ghosts feeding diet to house and blue bottles today. I noticed two individuals kept fighting back and forth until I threw in the bigger prey.


They were fighting for a prey or posing at each other?


----------



## LAME

Posing and lashing, but didn't look as if try to kill... Had that been the situation I think the smaller L3 would've been ate. Instead, after being lashed at... He'd run circles around the L4 male and run off (and back again...)


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Posing and lashing, but didn't look as if try to kill... Had that been the situation I think the smaller L3 would've been ate. Instead, after being lashed at... He'd run circles around the L4 male and run off (and back again...)


Sounds like you have a little playful one. Are you sure they are not puppies?


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Posing and lashing, but didn't look as if try to kill... Had that been the situation I think the smaller L3 would've been ate. Instead, after being lashed at... He'd run circles around the L4 male and run off (and back again...)


Ah so a show then! more like a warning, not trying to kill or eat. When i have my idolos in the window they do that too. They warn each other and try to scare each other but thats about it. One usually ends up backing off


----------



## MantidBro

CosbyArt said:


> Sounds like you have a little playful one. Are you sure they are not puppies?


Loool


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Sounds like you have a little playful one. Are you sure they are not puppies?


Lol they remind me of little puppies when you dump food into the build and they start wiggling their rear ends like tails. You can really see the excitement ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Lol they remind me of little puppies when you dump food into the build and they start wiggling their rear ends like tails. You can really see the excitement ^_^


Lol! ^_^


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Lol they remind me of little puppies when you dump food into the build and they start wiggling their rear ends like tails. You can really see the excitement ^_^


I bet they do  My Ghost Bandit about falls over as he gets to wiggling so much - at least till he got his wings which seemed to stop that. I bet that many little Ghosts is quite the sight!






I know that is one reason my wife even wants to see my Ghosts when they molt or whatever, and are the only ones she has shown in interest in besides my first mantis.


----------



## MantidBro

August 7th

I received two of the Phyllocrania paradoxa LAME's been keeping in the community tank! A male at L4 and a female at L3. I'm excited to have this species again! And especially excited that LAME picked such a green female! Awesome! He never does me wrong! Lol.  





The male I've named "Blaar" which in the Afrikaans language means "leaf"

And the female I've named "Groen" which in the Afrikaans language means "green"

It's only right that I give them names using the language of their species' place of origin!


----------



## mantisman 230

Looking great so far, and speaking of cannibalism, my male griffin was not so lucky yesterday


----------



## CosbyArt

MantidBro said:


> August 7th
> 
> I received two of the Phyllocrania paradoxa LAME's been keeping in the community tank! A male at L4 and a female at L3. I'm excited to have this species again! And especially excited that LAME picked such a green female! Awesome! He never does me wrong! Lol.
> 
> ...


Nice! Your girl is a beautiful green, will be interesting to see her color in future molts.


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> Looking great so far, and speaking of cannibalism, my male griffin was not so lucky yesterday


Sorry dude, that sucks!!


----------



## MantidBro

CosbyArt said:


> Nice! Your girl is a beautiful green, will be interesting to see her color in future molts.


She certainly is!  Yes i wonder if she will change color at all? Ill try to keep her green!


----------



## LAME

Update on Project: Community Inspiration.

Did a little work on the build today, here's some photos of the few upgrades.

First, a couple shots of one of the females  









The little patch of moss I put in from Sticky is doing better!  





Added in one of the exotic ivy clones, this one is in the front right corner.. I plan to add a small stick or thick twig that kind of arches and wrap the ivy around it.





Added in a couple native clones aswell, these will be the ones that grow up background.





Also... I'm back to my old schedule at work, so more progress will be able to get done here. ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Did a little work on the build today, here's some photos of the few upgrades.
> 
> First, a couple shots of one of the females
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little patch of moss I put in from Sticky is doing better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added in one of the exotic ivy clones, this one is in the front right corner.. I plan to add a small stick or thick twig that kind of arches and wrap the ivy around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added in a couple native clones aswell, these will be the ones that grow up background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... I'm back to my old schedule at work, so more progress will be able to get done here. ^_^


Green beauties, just like the one you sent me! Nice pics too dude!! I love seeing them in the all natural scene like that.

The ivies are wicked sweet, i cant wait to see how they do. Do they grow quickly or slowly?

Im pleased about the schedule going back to normal, lol.


----------



## Sticky

The little piece of moss is cute! I hope it lives.


----------



## CosbyArt

Pretty Ghost, and great moss. About all the moss I have around here looks like the rest you have in the tank. Best of luck getting time to play with the setup.


----------



## LAME

Update on Project: Community Inspiration.

It's been awhile since ive had enough time to update both my personal collection thread plus the community build, so I wanted to come drop an update for everyone to look at  

First, lunchtime in the ghost community!





Here's two brothers hunting down their bluebottle meals.





I removed the smallest ivy clone and replaced it with a nicer one I seen at the store ( Shop n save of all places...). The little planter had three different colored ivy plants in it, so had to grab it  

I've found my personal favorite tenant of the community, its a L4 male that's stark black.... I properly gave him my last night of "Black." He's an elusive little bugger, but ill surely get a photo of him eventually. I just hope he stays all black.  

Made a few adjustments to the landscape when I removed the small clone and added the new, nothing major... Just additional dirt.

Monday/Tuesday I plan to try and get out on a scouting run.... Hopefully come across a little more moss to finish the moss carpet.

-No molts.

And finally, I'll post an updated photo of the build once I get off work tonight!


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> ...
> 
> Monday/Tuesday I plan to try and get out on a scouting run.... Hopefully come across a little more moss to finish the moss carpet.
> 
> ...


If you are needing some moss I can send you some, I have a good supply nearby (a wooded park). Only problem might be shipping as the dirt to hold the moss together might get heavy depending how much you need.

Not sure of the species, never bothered to look them up for an ID. I have two types one I call a fern moss, the first photo, and a star moss (which has little stalks coming out of it) last two. I have the moss setup on a tray like carpet now keeping it hydrated until I can clean it properly and add it.

Let me know if your interested, if so how much you need to cover as I found lots of it last time I went.  

Fern moss







Star Moss (overview)






Star Moss (from the side)


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update on Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> It's been awhile since ive had enough time to update both my personal collection thread plus the community build, so I wanted to come drop an update for everyone to look at
> 
> First, lunchtime in the ghost community!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's two brothers hunting down their bluebottle meals.
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the smallest ivy clone and replaced it with a nicer one I seen at the store ( Shop n save of all places...). The little planter had three different colored ivy plants in it, so had to grab it
> 
> I've found my personal favorite tenant of the community, its a L4 male that's stark black.... I properly gave him my last night of "Black." He's an elusive little bugger, but ill surely get a photo of him eventually. I just hope he stays all black.
> 
> Made a few adjustments to the landscape when I removed the small clone and added the new, nothing major... Just additional dirt.
> 
> Monday/Tuesday I plan to try and get out on a scouting run.... Hopefully come across a little more moss to finish the moss carpet.
> 
> -No molts.
> 
> And finally, I'll post an updated photo of the build once I get off work tonight!


Great update, lookit those fellas! Lookin forward to seeing the photo of the upgraded tank! Or did you already show me??


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> If you are needing some moss I can send you some, I have a good supply nearby (a wooded park). Only problem might be shipping as the dirt to hold the moss together might get heavy depending how much you need.
> 
> Not sure of the species, never bothered to look them up for an ID. I have two types one I call a fern moss, the first photo, and a star moss (which has little stalks coming out of it) last two. I have the moss setup on a tray like carpet now keeping it hydrated until I can clean it properly and add it.
> 
> Let me know if your interested, if so how much you need to cover as I found lots of it last time I went.


For sure?... I'll let you know come Tuesday if I need any extra, I've got a few spots marked out where there was tons of moss... Looks like they may actually be the same two types... I can also acquire a third type that ill get you a photo of. 


MantidBro said:


> Great update, lookit those fellas! Lookin forward to seeing the photo of the upgraded tank! Or did you already show me??


I'm not sure to be honest... I don't think I ever emailed you the newer upgrades... But, I'm loading photos now.


----------



## LAME

Update for Project: Community Inspiration.

As promised yesterday, the current status of our community project.





Heres a few of the growth progress.









The new ivy.





Finally, I got some of "Black."


----------



## dmina

Black is a beauty... very fine male.. the setup looks so good... It is hard finding the right combo of plants... what will work together... and what will work with your lighting... Looks really good.. Thanks for the update


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update for Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> As promised yesterday, the current status of our community project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a few of the growth progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I got some of "Black."


The set up is lookin fantastic!! i dont think you showed me these, i dont remember seeing that ivy climbin up the branch, awesome! he really is a dark beauty!! I love that you named him Black, it's perfect! He is your son! lol


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> For sure?... I'll let you know come Tuesday if I need any extra, I've got a few spots marked out where there was tons of moss... Looks like they may actually be the same two types... I can also acquire a third type that ill get you a photo of.
> 
> I'm not sure to be honest... I don't think I ever emailed you the newer upgrades... But, I'm loading photos now.


Highly possible being the same two types - as we are only a state apart.  Sure let me know, as it seems if I use a flat rate priority box weight is a non issue until it gets somewhere around 70-80 pounds lol.

Looks nice, how big is the tank? (I imagine you said somewhere on the 12 pages though). The new ivy looks great, and I really like your Ghost Black. I've always heard they are very dark brown, but looking at the photo it does seem he truly is black.


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> Highly possible being the same two types - as we are only a state apart.  Sure let me know, as it seems if I use a flat rate priority box weight is a non issue until it gets somewhere around 70-80 pounds lol.
> 
> Looks nice, how big is the tank? (I imagine you said somewhere on the 12 pages though). The new ivy looks great, and I really like your Ghost Black. I've always heard they are very dark brown, but looking at the photo it does seem he truly is black.


Lol true  

The tank itself is a standard 29 Gallon aquarium. I also have a 29L (29G, but its longer... Thus not as tall.) I've been thinking about working over... Maybe converting it into a huge upright breeding chamber lol... But idk.

Thanks in regards to Black! He's the ONLY black one in the build. Everyone else is brown and/or green, so to me he stood apart and was that unique little one.. Being that he stood apart from the masses, I could relate and chose him.


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Lol true
> 
> The tank itself is a standard 29 Gallon aquarium. I also have a 29L (29G, but its longer... Thus not as tall.) I've been thinking about working over... Maybe converting it into a huge upright breeding chamber lol... But idk.
> 
> Thanks in regards to Black! He's the ONLY black one in the build. Everyone else is brown and/or green, so to me he stood apart and was that unique little one.. Being that he stood apart from the masses, I could relate and chose him.


Sounds like it would be a really tall one if made upright, but plenty of places for ivy and males to hide.  I have a tall breeder tank, was going to turn it into a terrarium but looks like it will be better used as a new culture tank (making a trade for a large amount of feeders).

Black has a great color, guess you could call him the Black ghost of the family.  Would be awesome if he kept the color and he bred passing it to his offspring. As I've read a few are breeding trying to get green ghosts, you could go for black.


----------



## LAME

Lol... Sorry, couldn't resist posting this, and thanks to Mantidbro for the YouTube upload while I was at work. ^_^


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


>


Lol it never gets old! youre welcome bud


----------



## LAME

CosbyArt said:


> ...
> 
> Black has a great color, guess you could call him the Black ghost of the family.  Would be awesome if he kept the color and he bred passing it to his offspring. As I've read a few are breeding trying to get green ghosts, you could go for black.


Agreed!


----------



## LAME

Update for Project: Community Inspiration.

One of the ghosts has made its molt over to L5, the other little ones should be shedding their old skins here soon! I will also post a photo of the moltee once I get off work tonight.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update for Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> One of the ghosts has made its molt over to L5, the other little ones should be shedding their old skins here soon! I will also post a photo of the moltee once I get off work tonight.


Awesome!


----------



## mantisman 230

I wonder if I should do this with my 37 gallon tall xD, I could keep gongys instead xD


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> I wonder if I should do this with my 37 gallon tall xD, I could keep gongys instead xD


Ideally, my goal was to try to influence more members to do more projects like this. So I say, go for iiiit!!

-I'd gladly make a donation.


----------



## mantisman 230

Haha


----------



## LAME

Update for Project: Community Inspiration.

Sorry about the delay... We've been undergoing molt cycles here at the community build!  

Most of the group has already made their jumps to L5 but theres still two or three little ones running about. Here's some photos of the older tankmates...

The first moltee mentioned within the previous post.  





And the others.













Here's today's moltee.





I plan to make a few rearrangements to the tank this coming Monday and Tuesday, so ill check back in with another update post then.


----------



## CosbyArt

Great to see the Ghosts are doing so well


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update for Project: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Sorry about the delay... We've been undergoing molt cycles here at the community build!
> 
> Most of the group has already made their jumps to L5 but theres still two or three little ones running about. Here's some photos of the older tankmates...
> 
> The first moltee mentioned within the previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's today's moltee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make a few rearrangements to the tank this coming Monday and Tuesday, so ill check back in with another update post then.


Awesome photos!! They even molt from the green plants?! wow!


----------



## mantisman 230

Nice, I think I found what would go in mine xD, sally sent me some surprise Heterochaeta sp. Nymphs today


----------



## mantisman 230

I would need the 37 for them xD.


----------



## csliv36

LAME, you welcomed me into this community just today. Thanks again!

While bored at work, I just read pretty much this whole thread. Oh my goodness, your ghost's home is amazing! It's beautiful and so impressive!!

Now I'm even more excited to get my ghost  Maybe I'll get more than one? I've been in contact with the seller.

Keep at it


----------



## LAME

csliv36 said:


> LAME, you welcomed me into this community just today. Thanks again!
> 
> While bored at work, I just read pretty much this whole thread. Oh my goodness, your ghost's home is amazing! It's beautiful and so impressive!!
> 
> Now I'm even more excited to get my ghost  Maybe I'll get more than one? I've been in contact with the seller.
> 
> Keep at it


Hey, thanks! Actually ill be posting the all the ghost's "mug shots" after the weekend. Granted ive already took Black as my own, I still need names for all the other heads in the build and would like the community to choose the names.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Hey, thanks! Actually ill be posting the all the ghost's "mug shots" after the weekend. Granted ive already took Black as my own, I still need names for all the other heads in the build and would like the community to choose the names.


Great idea!


----------



## CosbyArt

LAME said:


> Hey, thanks! Actually ill be posting the all the ghost's "mug shots" after the weekend. Granted ive already took Black as my own, I still need names for all the other heads in the build and would like the community to choose the names.


Names, huh? Like Nate, Denise, Alex, Nick, Ethan, Sally, Robin, Peter, Rick, Orin... Names in a theme, for example my wife loves the minions so my Chinese girls have been getting names like Banana, Fluffy, Agnes (and the boys Bob, Stuart, Kevin). Or just random names?

I tend to try and name them where I found them (Rose, Fringe, Apogee, Night Owl, Ecru..), often using a thesaurus to come up with something interesting.


----------



## mantisman 230

Bah, I stopped naming mine a while back, but I do give nicknames to particular individuals.


----------



## CosbyArt

mantisman 230 said:


> Bah, I stopped naming mine a while back, but I do give nicknames to particular individuals.


Funny you mention that as the majority of mine were simply Chinese 1, 2, etc. as I had to have a way to keep records on them. Lately though I went back to giving some sort of silly name as it seems only fair if I am keeping it as a pet.


----------



## mantisman 230

I do call my partially mismolted adult female membranacea cripple xD


----------



## dmina

Looking good can't wait to see the new pics... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## LAME

Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.

Well... Alots happened since I've been away from the forum. I go ahead and start with the bad, My favorite of the communal build was eaten. Unfortunately being at work left me no chance to save Black... So sadly he won't make it to breed.

All female's have achieved adulthood! Though, I isolated the cannibal that ate Black.. She seems to be the most aggressive of everyone in the tank. However I do plan to reintroduce her into C.I. after all males hit adult.

No males have reached adulthood, though all of them show obvious signs of swelling... They're just absolutely refusing to grow up lol.  

Lately I've been adding and removing little things to the build (in terms of plants...). With my Griffin (ivy) being in such bad shape, I went ahead and gutted her home (my 1st terrarium build.) and added some of her plants into the C.I. build.

I have photos of the project and of the ghosts inside that I'll upload when I get home tonight. I know everyone's been waiting and wondering what's been going on.. =/

Sorry guys, life's just been kicking me while I'm down lately... But, I'm back.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Well... Alots happened since I've been away from the forum. I go ahead and start with the bad, My favorite of the communal build was eaten. Unfortunately being at work left me no chance to save Black... So sadly he won't make it to breed.
> 
> All female's have achieved adulthood! Though, I isolated the cannibal that ate Black.. She seems to be the most aggressive of everyone in the tank. However I do plan to reintroduce her into C.I. after all males hit adult.
> 
> No males have reached adulthood, though all of them show obvious signs of swelling... They're just absolutely refusing to grow up lol.
> 
> Lately I've been adding and removing little things to the build (in terms of plants...). With my Griffin (ivy) being in such bad shape, I went ahead and gutted her home (my 1st terrarium build.) and added some of her plants into the C.I. build.
> 
> I have photos of the project and of the ghosts inside that I'll upload when I get home tonight. I know everyone's been waiting and wondering what's been going on.. =/
> 
> Sorry guys, life's just been kicking me while I'm down lately... But, I'm back.


Welcome back! youre doin great!


----------



## dmina

Sorry you lost your favorite... that is always rough... I can't wait to see the photos... I hope things start to slow down for you...


----------



## mantisman 230

awesome, my two ghosts are doing awesome xD male turned gold recently


----------



## LAME

Here's some of the photos I have. I'll start off with an older one of two brothers. The photos not great, but at the time one was standing on the other with it's two front legs. ^_^ 





Here's a photo of one of the females (not the cannibal...).





Here's what it looked like after I put ivy's old plants in the community.





I'll get another updated shot tomorrow. There's more growth coming along now that I've added more dirt.

I'm going to have to go in and minus out the numbers on the pill bugs though... They breed a lot... Apparently I'm pretty good at rearing them. XD

Aaaaaand.... Finally, after weeks and weeks of waiting!

...... We have our first adult male! Hurray! He looks like my first ghost Nymbit.  





He's still hanging out though... Currently his wings are in the middle of development, so I'll leave him alone for now. But I'll also get photos of him tomorrow aswell.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper

You could have the first almost self-sustaining mantis community! constantly breeding, aging, and such. All you need to do it seems is add food and make sure they dont fight.


----------



## LAME

It pretty much takes care of itself now. I usually only need to keep an eye out on the females. Ive read online when they become adults the males are usually eaten by the females rather than males. To be honest I've yet to see any of the males really act aggressive towards each other... The females however usually go for whatever's catching their attention.

But yeah.... I figure by generation 2 it'll be pretty self sustainable.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Here's some of the photos I have. I'll start off with an older one of two brothers. The photos not great, but at the time one was standing on the other with it's two front legs. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of one of the females (not the cannibal...).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looked like after I put ivy's old plants in the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get another updated shot tomorrow. There's more growth coming along now that I've added more dirt.
> 
> I'm going to have to go in and minus out the numbers on the pill bugs though... They breed a lot... Apparently I'm pretty good at rearing them. XD
> 
> Aaaaaand.... Finally, after weeks and weeks of waiting!
> 
> ...... We have our first adult male! Hurray! He looks like my first ghost Nymbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's still hanging out though... Currently his wings are in the middle of development, so I'll leave him alone for now. But I'll also get photos of him tomorrow aswell.


Aw man i LOVE that shpt of the green female!! Wow


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> It pretty much takes care of itself now. I usually only need to keep an eye out on the females. Ive read online when they become adults the males are usually eaten by the females rather than males. To be honest I've yet to see any of the males really act aggressive towards each other... The females however usually go for whatever's catching their attention.
> 
> But yeah.... I figure by generation 2 it'll be pretty self sustainable.


Thats freakin awesome, congrats dude


----------



## Sticky

Im sorry about your Black. Sounds like Murderess got reincarnated! She was a killer and trouble maker too! She attacked her sister who had just cause a soldier fly. She killed two males.


----------



## dmina

They are looking good.. that tank looks awesome.. LOL... I also am a master breeder of pill bugs...hehe... or they just really love my tanks...

They seem to be coming along nicely...I just got my first ooth from this next gen.. so you are next! and then Alex...see if we can keep these guys going!


----------



## LAME

We've got our second male adult molt in process now. I'll upload a few photos of him tomorrow after he's had time to relax.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> We've got our second male adult molt in process now. I'll upload a few photos of him tomorrow after he's had time to relax.


You hear that peeps?! no doubt LAME's keepin these guys goin lol


----------



## LAME

Its looking pretty good I'd say.


----------



## LAME

Here's two of the newest adult male.





With my actual camera being dead I've been resorting to my old Windows phone. Hot glued a macro lens/wide/fisheye lens kit to the face cover.


----------



## LAME

Here's two of the first male to achieve adulthood.







Picture quality isn't great.. I shot these from the outside of the tank.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Here's two of the first male to achieve adulthood.
> 
> Picture quality isn't great.. I shot these from the outside of the tank.


I think they look good especially considering it was through the tank!


----------



## mantisman 230

Im happy with my ghost pair, female is mossy green and brown and the male is an awesome golden color


----------



## LAME

mantisman 230 said:


> Im happy with my ghost pair, female is mossy green and brown and the male is an awesome golden color


Hey... And this is just an idea (for now.) But... If you breed, would you like to make a swap out on an ooth? ....errrrr... Maybe just some offspring. I think itd be cool to throw more genetics into the next generation(s).


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Hey... And this is just an idea (for now.) But... If you breed, would you like to make a swap out on an ooth?
> 
> ....errrrr... Maybe just some offspring. I think itd be cool to throw more genetics into the next generation(s).


Thats a really good idea


----------



## mantisman 230

I'll have to see, they are a few sheds out from adult


----------



## LAME

Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration:

Figured I'd stop in for another status update in the build. First adult male moltee has been cannibalized... However, that didn't stop his brother. 







As you can see... We waste little time in the community. Breeding has already begun!  

...Now if the younger males would kindly grow up I think we would be golden.


----------



## LAME

He managed a successful connection and got away with his head. However.... I woke up this morning and cannot find any adult males. Despite heavily feeding the female before calling it a night. She still ate him...

Losing all these males is getting kind of old and irritating.. Its like no matter how much I feed them the females still kill out the males.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> He managed a successful connection and got away with his head. However.... I woke up this morning and cannot find any adult males. Despite heavily feeding the female before calling it a night. She still ate him...
> 
> Losing all these males is getting kind of old and irritating.. Its like no matter how much I feed them the females still kill out the males.


Aw she ate him?? Dude those females need to cut that out! Sorry dude... but at least she was bred. You still have younger males too right, so they can grow up. Are ya gonna keep them separate from the females? They seem to have become ravenous!! I think it's cause they're preparing to lay oothecae so are eating a lot.


----------



## LAME

I think I should throw both females to the kill box.

..... Kidding.

I Don't know, I haven't decided yet. Isolation of every female would kinda defeat the purpose of a communal home... But at this rate I may have to.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> I think I should throw both females to the kill box.
> 
> ..... Kidding.
> 
> I Don't know, I haven't decided yet. Isolation of every female would kinda defeat the purpose of a communal home... But at this rate I may have to.


LOLOh yeah, thats true, its all about it being a community.. But like you said you may have to at this rate! Well even if you did, they were raised to adulthood AND bred in there, so that is still communal for the most part!


----------



## LAME

Word.

Well in any case I was planning to revamp the entire setup come spring.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Word.
> 
> Well in any case I was planning to revamp the entire setup come spring.


Sweet!


----------



## LAME

Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.

12.26.15: The mated female has produced her first ooth. Its pretty decent in size... I'd say nearly as long as the mantis, so I'm definitely hoping it's fertilized. I'll get a photo of it tomorrow before work.


----------



## LAME

12.28.15:

Photos of ooth #1 from adult female #2.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 12.28.15:
> 
> Photos of ooth #1 from adult female #2.


Aaawesooome!


----------



## Sticky

LAME said:


> He managed a successful connection and got away with his head. However.... I woke up this morning and cannot find any adult males. Despite heavily feeding the female before calling it a night. She still ate him...
> 
> Losing all these males is getting kind of old and irritating.. Its like no matter how much I feed them the females still kill out the males.


I bet they are doing it to keep all the food resources for themselves.


----------



## LAME

Upate for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.

As an update I wanted to drop in an let everyone know that incubation did indeed start of ooth #1.

Also that same female produced another ooth roughly a week ago. I also started the incubation of ooth #2.

So far the other males still haven't molted lol... So there's not much else to add.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Upate for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.
> 
> As an update I wanted to drop in an let everyone know that incubation did indeed start of ooth #1.
> 
> Also that same female produced another ooth roughly a week ago. I also started the incubation of ooth #2.
> 
> So far the other males still haven't molted lol... So there's not much else to add.


Ooth 1 and ooth 2, shweeeet!


----------



## LAME

Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.

We had another adult male moltee some few weeks back, not to sure if i had mentioned that.  

Ooths #1 and #2 remain in incubation.

Ooth #3 was produced and shipped out to forum member: Sticky!

Tried a pairing back on Tuesday with the new male and female #1 (The Cannibal.) which ended in a bust.. He didn't seem too interested in the man(tis)-eater. I'm going to try a pairing with female #2 in a few days.

Not to much else to update.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.
> 
> We had another adult male moltee some few weeks back, not to sure if i had mentioned that.
> 
> Ooths #1 and #2 remain in incubation.
> 
> Ooth #3 was produced and shipped out to forum member: Sticky!
> 
> Tried a pairing back on Tuesday with the new male and female #1 (The Cannibal.) which ended in a bust.. He didn't seem too interested in the man(tis)-eater. I'm going to try a pairing with female #2 in a few days.
> 
> Not to much else to update.


Things are going well buddy! nice!


----------



## LAME

01.29.16: Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.

Big news coming from the Community... Today we are blessed with the start of Generation 2 of PROJECT: Community Inspiration.

Upon waking up this morning I was greeted by 15 already hatched out nymphs from ooth #1. None passed so far, yet no others have emerged.













I'm planning to move generation 2 into a 10 gallon (The Nursery.) as a temporary housing, but can see them being moved into the communal build later on....


----------



## Sticky

They are so tiny! Can they eat melanos?


----------



## LAME

Yeah they should be able to in a day or two. I started the first generation off on D. mel.  

yours should pop in about 3 weeks I'd say.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> 01.29.16: Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Big news coming from the Community... Today we are blessed with the start of Generation 2 of PROJECT: Community Inspiration.
> 
> Upon waking up this morning I was greeted by 15 already hatched out nymphs from ooth #1. None passed so far, yet no others have emerged.
> 
> I'm planning to move generation 2 into a 10 gallon (The Nursery.) as a temporary housing, but can see them being moved into the communal build later on....


Hopefully more will hatch out, but if not, its not too bad! easier to manage at least! Those are some really great shots btw

Congrats dude!


----------



## mantisman 230

Man, it has been too long since I hopped on the forum xD, congrats mate  my female molted to subadult last week, and male is presub.


----------



## LAME

Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.

02.09.16: 





This happened! (female #2)


----------



## blacknova

Amazing job ! I have the same tank and was getting ideas for it from this post. I found this and thought it was interesting, it's artificial tree bark that comes in 6x9 inch sheets for $10. I'm going to use it on my 10 gallon build and just permanently adhere it to the back.

http://www.fauxstonesheets.com/store/c/21-Flex-Bark.html


----------



## LAME

blacknova said:


> Amazing job ! I have the same tank and was getting ideas for it from this post. I found this and thought it was interesting, it's artificial tree bark that comes in 6x9 inch sheets for $10. I'm going to use it on my 10 gallon build and just permanently adhere it to the back.
> 
> http://www.fauxstonesheets.com/store/c/21-Flex-Bark.html


Thanks!

And those are pretty dope, like the various different styles too.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Update for PROJECT: Community Inspiration.
> 
> 02.09.16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happened! (female #2)


Hah awesome dude!! Congrats again! Lol


----------



## dmina

Congrats LAME... looks like all is going well...thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Starving Always

just checked in haha. im planning on doing this too! except i wont be using such a huge tank... im planning on using one of those critter totes when my (ghost) ootheca hatches. cant wait!!!


----------



## LAME

dmina said:


> Congrats LAME... looks like all is going well...thanks for keeping us updated!


Thanks D.



Starving Always said:


> just checked in haha. im planning on doing this too! except i wont be using such a huge tank... im planning on using one of those critter totes when my (ghost) ootheca hatches. cant wait!!!


Cant wait to see it!


----------



## LAME

I've decided to go ahead and  gut out the community build and set up a new build for Generation 2 of project: community inspiration. Possibly starting tomorrow or next week, but I'll keep everyone up to date on that idea.

Also, anyone reading this... I'm open to genetic swap outs, if you have an ooth you're willing to trade off, I'd gladly swap with one of the ooths from the build.

-L


----------



## Sticky

How are things going after these months later? I hope all is peaceful and happy!


----------



## LAME

Sticky said:


> How are things going after these months later? I hope all is peaceful and happy!


I gutted out the original tank, as all of the first generation with the build finally passed on. However I have been planning another community build here soon. Just been swamped with work and family and the weather here is finally letting up, plus my idolo efforts.

  I've been thinking about doing something with grass, but unsure how it would turn out..

But I guess we'll see...


----------



## dmina

You would need a really small lawn mower..






Sorry could not help myself...

Looking forward to the next community project...


----------

